# Hotspot Shield and Windows Vista



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I know a lot of people here use Hotspot Shield as a VPN to get around certain ISP filters and to use Skype etc.

I have been encountering an issue with HSS which causes it to crash Windows Vista pretty regularly and eventually corrupted my LAN drivers so I couldn't even access the internet. The only solution I could find was to uninstall HSS and then do a system restore back to before all these problems started. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will stay fixed.

From my research on the web, this issue seems to have cropped up due to the latest version of HSS (which updates automatically) adding a new driver which is incompatible with Vista and makes it very unstable.

Thus - if you have Vista and are using HSS, I'd advise uninstalling it or stop using it until they roll out a fix, or at least be very careful and back everything up.

Now, that said, does anyone here use any other free VPNs?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You have a PM


----------

